# HOLY COW! Happy Birthday Steve Sewell!!



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2012)

[]  Happy birthday Dear Steve!...Happy Birthday to you>>>> []


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 2, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Steve.  Man they sure come around fast.  Have many more Steve.   RED Matthews


----------



## peejrey (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Steve!

 Where's Dave?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2012)

Best wishes, Steve ! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, Joe,Red, Peej,Surf I have been pretty busy at work.A lot going on at the home front also.Take care everyone else at the forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy B Day Steve


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2012)

HOPE IT WAS GREAT BROTHER!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Steve. Happy birthday. Hope you land some glass of historical significance this year.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy B-day, Steve!


----------



## WonGan (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Steve! I hope you took time out to enjoy your beautiful glass!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Steve!  Hope it's full of glass!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2012)

happy birthday Steve ~
 hope it was a very happy one
 filled with bottles and glass 
 and a party that was out of sight ~
 star ~ []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope you had a great Birthday Steve!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 3, 2012)

send me your address and I'll mail you a piece of Frederick window glass for your shard collection.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone and thank you Matt I will PM you later I have to run to a store before it closes..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------

